# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Reconstituting IGF-1 with white vinegar

## RedBaron

I have noticed several posts lately wondering about a method for reconstituting IGF-1 and a few posts about using vinegar/water to do so. I originally wrote this when LR3 started becoming available in reasonable quantity for a forum that I am a Moderator at, but since there seems to be a reasonable interest with the community as a whole, I will post it here for those that might be interested. -RB

I began using this method many months ago ... mainly out of impatience. I was out of Benzyl Alcohol, and while I had access to HCl, it wasn't accessible when I wanted to begin my Long R3 IGF-1 cycle. I decided to use plain ol' grocery store Distilled White Vinegar. I used the following, which has worked out really well for me. The feedback I have received from many others that I have shared it with has been positive as well. Here it is for anyone that is interested:

*The calculation:*
Distilled white vinegar is supposed to be standardized to ~5% acetic acid, which would make it ~850mM. To get it to LR3’s recommended and preferred environment of 100mM, you'll want to dilute our distilled white vinegar down to 11.76% white vinegar (100mM/850mM = 11.76%), with the remaining 88.24% being deionized water (or in a pinch distilled water). Since it would be almost impossible to accurately draw out 11.76IU's of distilled white vinegar , I personally round this up to 12IU’s, which is going to be close enough to our desired 100mM to work well.

*The filtering process:*
I use off the shelf grocery store distilled white vinegar. In order to ensure safety, I filter it using .20u whatman filters. Here is the step by step for those that may not be familiar with filtering using whatmans. You can tackle this in one of two ways. You can filter the distilled white vinegar by itself, or you can mix your vinegar and deionized (or distilled) water together, then filter the mixture through a .20u whatman. 

The items that you will want to have on hand (in addition to your distilled white vinegar and deionized, distilled, or sterile water) before starting out are some sterile vials, some .20u whatman filters, some syringes and needles (I use a 10cc syringe, and .23 gauge 1" needles), and some alcohol swabs.

(1) First draw up your desired amount of distilled white vinegar (or your solution of 7.5 parts of water to 1 part of distilled white vinegar)
(2) screw on the .20u whatman to the end of your syringe 
(3) screw on the needle to the end of your whatman filter
(4) take a sterile vial, swab the top with alcohol, then insert a needle for venting.
(5) Insert your syringe/whatman/needle apparatus and slowly push the contents into the sterile vial.

Now you have safe vinegar (or vinegar / water) to use for your reconstituting.


*Reconstituting:*

How much water/vinegar you reconstitute with is going to somewhat depend on which LR3 IGF-1 you are using. Igtropin is shipped in 100mcg vials, which I usually reconstitute at 1ml(cc) per 100mcg vial (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 10 mcgs). The gropep based IGF-1's are primarily shipped in 1mg vials, and I usually use 5ml for these (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 20mcgs). 
In any event, what you will want to do is:

(1) take an alcohol swab and swab the tops of my water, vinegar solution, and IGF-1 vials
(2) take a syringe with your preferred needle, and draw out .12 cc's of vinegar for the 100mcg vials or .60 cc's for the 1mg vials (If you have filtered the vinegar alone).
(3) next I take this syringe and draw out the water - .88cc's for 100mcg, 4.4cc's for the 1mg (also if you have filtered the vinegar alone).

_IF YOU HAVE MIXED THE VINEGAR & WATER BEFORE FILTERING - in lieu of steps (2) and (3) -_ Just draw out the desired amount of dilutent from your pre-mixed vial of vinegar / water into your syringe.

(4) next, poke the needle into the LR3 IGF-1 vial and dribble this solution down the side of the vial, avoid any direct spray on the lyophilized powder until all of the dilutent is in the vial
(5) using a gentle swirling motion, reconstitute the powder.
(6) Your LR3 is now ready to use. I personally stick the vial in the fridge (not absolutely necessary, but not a bad idea none the less).

I think that about sums it up. Hope this helps anyone who may have been wondering about using vinegar to reconstitute. I would advise that if you end up using Igtropin, you seriously consider using this vinegar method. Igtropin does not get along nicely at all with other dilutents such as BA.

Written by RedBaron

----------


## slowpain

Great post, thanks for the info...

----------


## NCJaguar

Awesome post. How long will the 100mcg keep in the fridge after reconstituting with this solution?

----------


## Blown_SC

Great read... thank-you  :Smilie:

----------


## NotSmall

One word:
STICKY!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## michajoerg

i used bw and the vinegar 30ml BW and 3.6 vinegar.
is it ok that this is hurting a bit more than bw alone during injection?

----------


## michajoerg

i meant BW with vinegar
without vinegar the injection was not hurting so much

----------


## michajoerg

i meant BW with vinegar
without vinegar the injection was not hurting so much

----------


## Seajackal

RedBaron, thanks for teh post I was about to ask this kind of
questions about recontituition of IGF1 with Vinegar, now I am
sure that I'll be doing mine like you said, great post bro, REALLY
THANKS!

----------


## Seajackal

RedBaron, thanks for the post I was about to ask this kind of
questions about recontituition of IGF1 with Vinegar, now I am
sure that I'll be doing mine like you said, great post bro, REALLY
THANKS!

----------


## Cordoba

If you had a 5mg vial, you wouldnt use it all at once. How would you recommend storing IGF once reconsitued using the Vinegar method?

----------


## Cycleon

why not just mix up a 12:1 ratio of water:5% vinegar and sterilize then use that to reconstitute?

BTW - nice that someone gave us a good ratio and your experience with it.

----------


## JohnnyB

bump

----------


## Whitey

One more bump for questions on this topic...

----------


## juggernaut333

I got this info from another board where they copied your post bro.Very glad I found it as I was having probs with my chinese igf getting a bit thick when using straight ba,I was told this method I wont have that problem.Excellent.Thanks again

----------


## CARNIVORE

Truly a awesome post Bro. Thank's

----------


## Mr. Punisher

why not just BA

----------


## silntrunin

Hoping redbaron or someone else knowledgable enough can correct me on this if need be. I posted this on another board, but didn't quite get the response i was hoping for. Can anyone let me know if i did this right.

"OK finally got the balls to mix my IGF. Hopefully i didn't mess it up.
Here is how i did it. I first mixed 7.5 parts of BW to 1 part of vinegar and filtered into a sterile vial. Then i mixed 3ml of that mixture with the powder. Swirled it gently until totally dissolved. I filled 2 1ml slin pins and stored them away in freezer. This left me with 1ml in the vial which i added 2 ml of BW to. If i'm correct i should have apporx. 333mcg in 3ml or apporx. 100mcg per ml. So on a slin pin 10 would be 10mcg, 20 would 20mcg and so forth. I think i could have gotten away with just using 1ml of BW/vinegar mixture for the begginning mix but wasn't sure. Anyway i'll start it tomorrow and let you know in a couple of weeks how its working. 
Please if anyone has any input or a better way of doing this let me know as this is only my second cycle and i'm still learning. Thanks. Also if i****ed it uplet me know. But it looks good,nice and clear. Can't wait til tomorrow to hit some in the ole biceps....lol"

Any replies would be appreciated. Thanks guys.

----------


## *Narkissos*

I have one question...forgive me if it's misconstrued as presumptious...but: "why isn't Red a Vet yet?"

----------


## dray888

Um,i have a question about MYO-029,i found a link to a post you put up about it redbaron for some sources where you can get it but when i click on the link the site can't find the post.could anyone tell me where to obtain MYO-029 or direct me to the right post.thanks

----------


## Demosthenes

I too would like to see if MYO-029 is available. I assume it is stil in research stages as chemicals and substances go, and therefore should not hold legalities against owning?


Any links bros?

----------


## redmuscle3

The IGF-1 from i used came suspended in a 1ml solution...forget what that solution was....but this is not what you are referreing to is it? You appear to be referring to IGF-1 that comes in a powder and needs to be reconsituted like GenSci 's ....

Could this vinigar solution be added to the solution in the vile? I assum it could. 

I like the idea of having a proper PH and making it easyer to measure out. As it was i was measuring 2/100 ml to make my twice a day injection of 20mcg...it would of been a lot easyer to measure out 4/100ml ...Expect to be doing 80mcg a day next time...and would prefer to buy powder IGF-1 for that...so gonna copy and past your instructions on a TXT docment...thanks

----------


## almostgone

> The IGF-1 from i used came suspended in a 1ml solution...forget what that solution was....but this is not what you are referreing to is it? You appear to be referring to IGF-1 that comes in a powder and needs to be reconsituted like GenSci 's ....
> 
> Could this vinigar solution be added to the solution in the vile? I assum it could. 
> 
> I like the idea of having a proper PH and making it easyer to measure out. As it was i was measuring 2/100 ml to make my twice a day injection of 20mcg...it would of been a lot easyer to measure out 4/100ml ...Expect to be doing 80mcg a day next time...and would prefer to buy powder IGF-1 for that...so gonna copy and past your instructions on a TXT docment...thanks


..I think most of the ready-mixed LR3 IGF-1 comes in an HCL solution whereas the vinegar would be an acetic acid solution...

AG

----------


## RockStar69

Anyone know this correct mixture. for the pre mixed igf-1 versions on the market.

muscleresearch is using premixed and then u get a bottle saying Acetic acid on it to mix it if u want easyer to se the dosage.

But what would the perfect less painful mix be for powder igf-1?

And how does the white vineager mix with the BW? why dont u youst buy acetid acid 99,7% and then mix this with BW, you just have to get the correct amount right, because white vineager contais more then acetic acid.

So what would be the correct solution used by other premixed labs? Thats not so painful, and stil holds the igf-1 in nice quality...

----------


## trenboloni

Just checking; My vinegar bottle says that it contains 10% acetic acid, so I should use only half the amount of vinegar when mixing with the "alternate" method?

Original recipe:
"ALTERNATE METHOD - Alternately, you could simply mix your water and distilled white vinegar before filtering using about 7.5 parts of water per 1 part of distilled white vinegar..."

When using vinegar with 10% acetic acid:
15 parts water - 1 part white vinegar

Did I get this correct?

And also, there is one thing I just don't quite understand; if AA is available, we are supposed to mix IGF with 100% AA... then why this recipe has us diluting the vinegar with water as it already contains much less AA than standardized acetic acid itself? I mean, the final vinegar+water solution contains only under 1% AA...

Thanks!

----------


## trenboloni

I'm still wondering; If I'm supposed to use 100% AA and for some reason can't get it, why is a water-vinegar mix then as efficient as 100% AA, when the water-vinegar contains only like 1% AA? Do you see my point?

----------


## dr_ma

what kind of water is best to use with this method? Will distilled water from the grocery store do? Or do I need Bac Water, or NaCl water?

----------


## trenboloni

Thanks! I always thought the AA the research companies sell is pure 100% acetic acid. Kinda misinforming that people talk about "acetic acid" when it's really not, because some newbie chemistry student might accidentally get his hands on pure acetic acid and use that to reconstitute... Fortunately I could not find AA in our chem lab!

How about the vinegar I have, it contains 10% acetic acid, so should I mix it in a 1-15 ratio with sterile water?

----------


## sliced

i think i screwed my mix. i got a 10cc bottle of white vinegar which is at 5% acid, but i added the undiluted white vinegar to the 1mg vial of igf and have been doing 60mcg (60 iu's) a day for the last few days. So did i screw it up or what?

----------


## unreal_size

how do you mix this properly?????????????????

----------


## aboulaly

one question guys, with this solution is it better to do IM or SubQ. which one will be less painfull yet more effective injection. Thank you

----------


## aboulaly

my igf supplier said to me that his igf once reconstituted with B/Water it's only good for 24hours, I was wondering if I use this solution does that give it a longer life. Thank you

----------


## aboulaly

can anyone answer that please, the previous post.

----------


## Stumbo

> my igf supplier said to me that his igf once reconstituted with B/Water it's only good for 24hours, I was wondering if I use this solution does that give it a longer life. Thank you


Yes, this will give it a longer life.

----------

